# 1st mac pro card haul



## nursee81 (Aug 2, 2008)

well i went today for the 1st since i got my pro card in the mail and got a great haul. I was sooooo excite so this is what i got............
1. Blush Pro pallet
2. Sunbasque blush
3. Mineralized skin finishe in med natural and shimmer
4. mineralized satin finish foundation in NC 40
5. strobe liquid
6. mystery eye pencil 
7. sunset b e/s
8. smoke & diamonds e/s
9. glamour check

Let me tell you the new e/s are amazing i really like them alot. i am thinking about going back and getting a couple more.


----------



## CrystallineDoll (Aug 2, 2008)

Congrats on your pro card! That's really exciting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Awesome haul too!


----------



## MsEileen10 (Aug 3, 2008)

the pro card is amazing! i have one too!! i jus bought the whole entire starflash collection!!!!


----------



## LoveMac26 (Aug 3, 2008)

Awesome haul. Enjoy!


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsEileen10* 

 
_the pro card is amazing! i have one too!! i jus bought the whole entire starflash collection!!!!_

 
I know I love the pro card it is so well worth it. 
I want to go back and buy a few more of the e/s and the feline e/l. I meant to get the angel lipstick but it completely slipped my mind. 
I can't wait till the am to play with my new items.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Aug 4, 2008)

nice haul


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 4, 2008)

enjoy


----------



## PollyRhythm (Aug 4, 2008)

Wish I had a Pro card to haul like that! Very nice.


----------



## mac*lover (Aug 4, 2008)

super nice haul !! enjoy !!!


----------



## purplerinne (Aug 5, 2008)

Congrats!!!! Enjoy your haul....and i'm jealous LOL


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 5, 2008)

Great haul!  I totally wish I had a Pro Card!


----------



## macbeautyyadix (Feb 14, 2014)

Hope to have a pro card myself one day!


----------



## Arlette85 (Apr 8, 2014)

I just got my pro card in the mail today!!!! I'm soooo stoked!


----------



## beautycool (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi girls what's the yearly fee you have to pay ?


----------



## diegodior (Jan 2, 2015)

My pro card is everything I was sooo excited to get it a few months back literally went out and spent $100 the first day then a week later another $60


----------

